# Hello! I'm a newbie!



## VRTU7 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello everyone! 

  	There are many ways in which a woman can express her individual femininity. Some do this through the various types of art, such music, poetry, crafts, and fashion; no matter the style. My choose of expression is in my makeup; the different looks l like to try and create. I love all different types of makeup and products, but currently frequently use M.A.C. So now, what types of of make are you interested in? I'd love the read your comments.  are many ways in which a woman can express her individual femininity. Some do this through the various types of art, such music, poetry, crafts, and fashion; no matter the style. My choose of expression is in my makeup; the different looks l like to try and create. I love all different types of makeup and products, but currently frequently use M.A.C. So now, what types of of make are you interested in? I'd love the read your comments.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 12, 2011)

I love to play with makeup and try different looks. I'm 48 so I try not to get too crazy with it. I am also a shoe lover and always have been and love to express myself with my odd styles. I have toned that down also in the last few years. Even though I don't wear the really funky shoes (I live in a rather conservative area) I still love looking at them in person as well as online & in magazines.

  	In makeup I like trying different brands but I have used MAC for about 12 years. Seriously I couldn't even tell you how many of their eyeshadows I have. I know it is pushing 200 and that's not counting the pre-made palettes they come out with in collections such as holidays.

  	These are some of my non MAC go-to brands. I have tons from many other brands also. Yes I'm an addict, but it makes me feel pretty and youthful.

  	Make Up For Ever--great everything
  	Urban Decay--great shadows and liners
  	NARS--especially their blushes
  	Chanel--although I do not go crazy as it is quite pricey

  	I used to do more with art, poetry and some crafts but don't really find myself doing that so much anymore. I've always loved fashion but when I was young and skinny I couldn't really afford the good stuff but I played around with what I had and could afford.

  	I have a new grandson that is 14 weeks old so I now am having so much fun buying him all kinds of cool little man clothes. My son and hubby are huge Ralph Lauren fans so I've been stocking my grandson's closet to match theirs.

  	Wow, I guess I'm not so arty afterall, huh?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 13, 2011)

welcome to specktra! so happy you have joined! i am a huge fan of doing bright looks because they make me happy. and my favourite product that mac makes are their pigments! such amazing products!


----------

